# Cooling VRM



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 31, 2012)

I installed a fan with support from ties tied to various parts 

*i.imgur.com/g8pur.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wESOk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2tofX.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2012)

Any improvement on performance?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 31, 2012)

this is just to decrease vrm temperature skud.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2012)

OK, got it. I thought you are going to bump the speed and volts.

Nice innovation.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks buddy


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2012)

nice - you can put another 80mm fan on the top side from inside


----------



## Tarun (Feb 1, 2012)

i did that to my 78LMT-S2P tooo


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 1, 2012)

^nice!

@TP
yes, i will be adding fans.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> nice - you can put another 80mm fan on the top side from inside



this is what should be done. though cooling will less but at least safer. 

@jassy, innovative buddy but check those wire ties. if any of those gets loose, you'll get a processor biriyani


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2012)

^^ just remove the air filter from the top side - and the fan will dissipate lots of hot air and keep the system cooool


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 2, 2012)

or you can build a heat sink with aluminium(get 1meter of those window rail aluminium sockets ), it's not that difficult .
just measure the VRMs as a whole


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> this is what should be done. though cooling will less but at least safer.
> 
> @jassy, innovative buddy but check those wire ties. if any of those gets loose, you'll get a processor biriyani



i have tied it securely. 



avinandan012 said:


> or you can build a heat sink with aluminium(get 1meter of those window rail aluminium sockets ), it's not that difficult .
> just measure the VRMs as a whole



how to stick it? with TIM?

but i read somewhere cooling with fan is better.


----------

